# Can you identify this ship being built?



## Tim Dunn

Hi everyone,

This is my first time on this site so I hope I am not out of line by posting this here. Above my desk is a drawing of a ship being constructed. I am not a mariner by trade so I don't have much idea what I'm looking at except that I very much enjoy this drawing. I purchased it in a second hand shop in Athens Ohio in about 1975. Can anyone tell me about this ship? Is it a passenger ship? Freight? What vintage? I suspect learning the name will be a tall order but I'll bet there on some on this site that can at least identify the approximate year. I will be grateful for any information. 

Tim Dunn


----------



## Boatman25

Would help if the photograph was round the right way


----------



## makko

A very nice picture it is too!
There appear to be some anomalies with the hull details. Looks like a twin screw and I would hazard a guess that it is being built in a dry dock. Beyond that, I don't have any other thoughts. Maybe a Laker?
Rgds.
Dave


----------



## John Rogers

A lot of port-holes to be a laker Dave.


----------



## cueball44

Could be a tall ship, something like "SORLANDET".


----------



## Tmac1720

With that stern profile she looks German, possibly BREMEN, but lots of artistic license used in the drawing.


----------



## Tim Dunn

Boatman25 said:


> Would help if the photograph was round the right way


Hi Boatman,

When I click on the photo it is right side up. 

Everyone else, are you viewing it right side up or sideways?

To everyone else with comments, Thanks! I know quite a bit more already than I did before.

Tim


----------



## Tim Dunn

I looked online for some images of the SORLANDET and I agree it looks very similar. I never imagined a sailing vessel but the images convinced me. I have sent out some additional inquiries to try and lean more. If I find out anything interesting I will share here. I saw on Wikipedia that the SORLANDET was originally built as a sailing ship but had an engine and propeller added in 1958.

FYI, When I look carefully, there is no sign of prop shafts in the drawing.


----------



## John Rogers

I recently saw a photo in Ships Magazine and it looked very much like the photo in this thread. Could it be one of White Stars Big Four,CELTIC,CEDRIC,ADRIATIC,and BALTIC.


----------



## Tim Dunn

*Mystery ship*

Hi John,

Thanks for the tip. I googled a lot of images of the big four but not many are stern shots so it is hard to tell. I glanced up at the image above my desk and realized there is no rudder. I'm not sure what to make of that. It has to have a rudder correct? Is there an online version of Ships magazine so I could see the images you saw?

Thanks again, 
Tim


----------



## John Rogers

I have no idea Tim,maybe a Google is in order.


----------



## Devilsfan3332

it is an artistic rendering of a Cunarder being built I think


----------



## Dickyboy

A lot of timber scaffolding. Would that be normal in a ship building project of that sort of era?


----------



## stein

That looks a bit like a Frank Brangwyn etching. It is probably is not - the lines look a bit too straight, and there are no people in the picture foreground - but it is a well drawn picture. Brangwyn sometimes named the houses, the bridges, and the ships he painted, but sometimes not.

Could you tell us what is written underneath: is there a signature?


----------

